# Getting groomed today...what is this cut



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

we are about to leave soon so any imput would be great


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Aaaahhhhh!!! The pressure!!!  I really do not know much about cut names, but I've seen something similar called a "kennel clip" which is basically short all over... you can tell them you want a clean face and then tell them what you want done with the ears... Good luck!!


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks. I'm so scared that if we get his face cut close that he will look rediculous but when his food gets stuck in his beard his face smells so bad and he eats california naturals herring and sweet potato (that is stinky stuff)


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

PoodlesRforever said:


> he eats california naturals herring and sweet potato (that is stinky stuff)



PEEYEUUUU!! Yeah, I can see how that'd be stinky! You can discuss lengths with your groomer and ask their advice, too... I, personally, love the look of the clean face on poodles. It's sleek and elegant! 

We want pictures when he's all done!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd just tell them you want a clean face and either a pet clip or kennel clip. They'll ask you how short you want the body so that part is up to you. He looks pretty short now like a 7. I'd either go with a 5 or 4 on the body if it were me.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, it's just a 'short all over' clip really, with the head, ears and tail by hand. Clean face if ya want it too. probably a 5F or 7F blades in those pics.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

depending on your groomer, you could also call this a shave down. I perfer to call it "short all over" myself.  

Don't be afraid of taking a picture with you to the groomer, just tell them you want the shaved face and if you like shaved feet tell them that too since the dog in the picture doesn't have clean feet either. Hehehe, that photo is how a lot of pet bichons get clipped around here


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Here he is. I just told her to cut him just like before same length but I wanted him to have a clean face. She asked if I wanted his feet to have a clean cut and I said not so much (my grandparents bichon has that done and I don't care for that).

Anyways he looks fantastic I don't know why I didn't have his hair done like this all along (oh yeah because my husband was afraid he would look too much like a girl and we thought he looked cute like a teddy bear)

Here he is:


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He looks darling! IMO, he has a very nice face, not too refined or snippy.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

He has a VERY handsome face! Your groomer did an awesome job on his top knot too!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Very nice job!! Now he won't have a stinky beard!!  He looks very nice!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awww look how cute he looks now, all fresh and clean and spruced up


----------

